

C64 Visual Debugger - chipsy
http://rdist.root.org/2009/08/11/awesome-c64-visual-debugger/

======
SwellJoe
I've begun tinkering with the C64 again (I bought a couple for making
chiptunes). There's something very satisfying about a system that is
comprehensible, in its entirety, by a single human being. I'm also amused and
amazed that new hardware and software is being built for the system nearly 30
years after its release. I bought an internal "hard disk" that reads SD cards,
and a MIDI interface and synthesizer package called MSSIAH. Both are awesome
and modern (as modern as something running within the limits of an 8 bit 64 KB
platform can be).

I also find it really astonishing how concise code for the C64 is. It takes as
much, or more, code to get sound out of a Linux or Windows box as a C64,
because the C64 has a dedicated synth chip...feed it values and out comes
sound. Likewise graphics. You can replicate this kind of experience on a
modern machine with something like a SmallTalk environment or Shoes or PyGame,
of course, but there's a charm in hitting the hardware so directly, and
knowing what every bit is doing.

~~~
NateLawson
I see you've been bitten by the bug too. The area I enjoy is analyzing old
copy protection routines, cracking them different ways, redesigning, etc.

Combining new microcontrollers with old hardware is also fun. I plan to
release this sometime later this year:
[http://rdist.root.org/2009/01/21/introducing-xum1541-the-
fas...](http://rdist.root.org/2009/01/21/introducing-xum1541-the-
fast-c64-floppy-usb-adapter/)

------
nudded
his visualisation of the memory is just brilliant. Broader view to see what
memory is being used, and then zoom in to see the specific values and
addresses.

Very clever indeed

------
gjm11
Ye gods. Some of it, at least, appears to be implemented in Mathematica.

------
blasdel
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=745842>

------
zandorg
Pretty amazing. I was doing something vaguely similiar in 2000 or so, to find
C64/SID tunes, but nothing as advanced as this.

Sadly, the demo doesn't go into the 'Sound' menu option.

